# mini indian fantail



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

I noticed the fantail pigeons nowadays getting bigger and bigger...Here in the UK, people seems think the bigger the better, the small ones are considered as poor quality. although I kinda disagree.

Recently I purchased two pair of indian fantail. When they arrived, I was shocked how tiny they are. Although they all have very big tails, their body size are smaller than those of my American fantail. I noticed there is a breed called mini inidan fantail.. I checked their website, it said the body height should be less than 7 inch. 

I checked these two pairs, they are around 6 inch tall, so does this mean they are mini indian fantail? or just normal fantail poor quality?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

I don't personally keep mindians or indians but I like them and am surprised there has been no response here. The mindians were developed for just the reasons you mentioned....some folks like Indians but feel they have become too big. They have used smaller sized Indians and even crossed in other breeds to try to create the Mindian. Because the Mindian is new and still in development there is still a lot of variability in the breeder's birds. Your birds certainly sound good to use in a Mindian project.


----------



## dingweding (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for getting back to me. I heard from a breeder, if you breeder from same blood again and again, the bird will get smaller and smaller, which is why they cross breed to new blood to keep the size of it... So I am bit confused.. maybe these two pairs I got are this kind of poor quality or just I am just lucky?


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Do share a picture,then only we will be able to comment on the quality


----------

